# What's Your Guilty Pleasure TV Show, Movie, Music?



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

I have to say there are some things I do not like admitting to...like when someone asks me what TV shows I watch or what kind of music I listen to or used to listen to. So I want to know...what's your guilty pleasure tv show, movie, or music? Also, feel free to list things you're not ashamed to admit, but it seems like you're the minority when it comes to liking it. 

TV Shows: The Bachelor, The Bachelorette, The Secret Life of the American Teenager.
I also used to watch talk shows like Maury, Jenny Jones, and Ricki Lake!

Music: Hanson.  I used to really like Hanson when I was in about 4th grade. I also still like to listen to Nsync...I'm not so afraid to say that. They were awesome and popular! Haha. I really enjoy country and where I live there are not a lot of people who are into it.

Movies: I'm a sucker for romantic comedies even though they're almost all the same...or at least the ending is the same. I'm big into musicals too, which can be viewed as geeky, but I don't care too much.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not ashamed of any of the things I like.


----------



## Out0fAmmo (Nov 30, 2010)

The Fast and Furious series. I absolutely love it to death :tongue:


----------



## VisceraEyes (Oct 29, 2010)

TV: Pretty Little Liars, Desperate Housewives, Teen Mom, 16 & Pregnant, America's Next Top Model, Glee

I'm pretty sure I'd regain a ton of IQ points if I stopped watching all the trashy television that I watch.


----------



## TheSeer91 (Nov 2, 2010)

jersey shore *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

The Kardashians. 
I was bored one afternoon and they had a marathon, so I sat down and watched it...


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I like Paris Hilton's album, and I bought it.


----------



## Peacock (Mar 11, 2011)

TV: Gossip Girl and generally anything on TLC that doesn't involve babies.
Movie: Clueless, forevs. <333
Music: All of my music is reasonably embarrassing.... but I do love Britney Spears.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Not sure if C-Span, Bloomberg, MSNBC, etc. are considered guilty pleasure television...but I think society is anti-intellectual enough that it just might work. :tongue:

Musically: Society would see my liking Celine Dion and Barbra Streisand as a guilty, emasculating pleasure. I'm just a fan of vocal talent is all, and my taste is eclectic. 

http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/45799-music-tastes-2.html


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

My guilty pleasure tv shows are - the us version of skins on mtv and pretty little liars. OH! and sex and the city.

Music wise - cheesy lame 90's r&b. 

Movie wise? Anything with Seth Rogen.


----------



## gravitycantforget (Oct 24, 2010)

Guilty pleasures - Teen Titans cartoons (I'm in my 40s!); making origami; PEZ; retro SNES games; music Abba and Barry Manilow...and films The League Of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## butterflykiss (Mar 6, 2011)

TheSeer91 said:


> jersey shore *hangs head in shame*


yea me too.. ashamed to say its so bad but soooo addicting lol.. Also The Game. I usually dont admit to that one

Music....Justin Bieber lol. Im a little too old but I love him lol


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Um, right now? This:
YouTube - Hatsune Miku - Nape of the Neck (English Subbed)


----------



## SylvanSpirit (Mar 15, 2011)

music from the 80s and 90s, like House of Pain and MC Lyte.
tv: sordid true crime shows like "Cold Case Files"
movie: Kill Bill. somehow the violence doesn't bother me, and usually I hate violence.


----------



## techfreak85 (Dec 14, 2010)

I am a senior in HS and everyone who knows me knows that I love The Secret Life of the American Teenager, Pretty Little Liars, and iCarly.
As for music, I am in love with older Owl City.
"He sold his masculinity for 3.98" said a friend of mine, commenting on how I downloaded a couple SLOTAT episodes when I missed them on Hulu.:tongue:


----------



## sleepingdragon83 (Mar 1, 2011)

TV shows: Dragon Ball Z. I've been a huge fan ever since it was on Cartoon Network so many years ago. Yes I'm still a fan. Shame on me. :crazy:

Music: Gorillaz. There is something very fascinating about this group. The music videos are AMAZING and the songs are some of the most unique and eerie I've seen. Also..(completely opposite) I LOVE Disney music/Musicals. They are usually the first I put on my IPod.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

i suppose these are guilty pleasures, though i'm really not ashamed of any of them at all. 

tv: gossip girl, pretty little liars, glee
music: taylor swift, old-school britney spears, ke$ha
movies: the notebook


----------



## techfreak85 (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh thanks for reminding me! Taylor Swift! OMG! OMG!:blushed: 
Her song Enchanted combined my biggest two guilty pleasure artists. (It's about Adam Young/Owl City).:blushed:


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

actually i forgot my biggest one: a*teens

never gets old. my most-played cds by far.


----------



## shashastone (Mar 17, 2011)

My favorite tv-show is pokemon.This show is amazing and i really liked it a lot whenever i am watching it.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Hoo boy, I've got a laundry list of things like that.

Here goes:

Eureka Seven
Katy Perry
Lady Gaga
Cascada
Pink
Love Songs in general
Anime in general
Mahou Sensei Negima
Tales of the Gun
Cheaters
Anything with Hugh Grant
Ah My Goddess
Fanfiction
Depend on the company, some things to do with guns, for I do not seek to make people nervous
Avatar the Last Airbender
Zero No Tsukaima
Haruhi Suzumiya
Tv Tropes
Claymore
American Rifleman


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

For awhile I liked the movie Constantine, even though I knew it was atrocious. Now not really anything.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

This song right now. I cannot stop!!


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

Music: 80's AOR including REO Speedwagon and Journey along with some hair metal.
Movies: Troll II, Howard the Duck, Super Mario Bros.


----------



## curious0610 (Jun 27, 2010)

The Bachelor (the most recent season with Brad)

and

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills

my guilty pleasure tv shows for this semester. After these two ended, I saw a few episodes from the other seasons and couldn't stand the others


----------



## Stallout (Aug 16, 2010)

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic... Did I win?


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I confess to having watched "Miss Congeniality" thirty times.
While I'm at it - ditto "Love Actually" and "You've Got Mail".


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Stallout said:


> My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic... Did I win?


This is mine too. I seriously love the show.

roud:


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Valdyr said:


> This is mine too. I seriously love the show.
> 
> roud:


 Thirding this. Looks like there are more bronies here than I thought.


----------



## Anahata (Aug 11, 2010)

lib said:


> I confess to having watched "Miss Congeniality" thirty times.
> While I'm at it - ditto "Love Actually" and "You've Got Mail".


I confess that's amazing... I had no idea there was an INTJ out there who loved "...Mail" as much as I do!


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

PurdyFlower said:


> I have to say there are some things I do not like admitting to...like when someone asks me what TV shows I watch or what kind of music I listen to or used to listen to. So I want to know...what's your guilty pleasure tv show, movie, or music? Also, feel free to list things you're not ashamed to admit, but it seems like you're the minority when it comes to liking it......


Oh boy... Here goes.... :blushed: :blushed:

I watch Glee. I love Sue Sylvester. Because of all the Charlie Sheen hoopla lately, I have just started watching 2 & a 1/2 Men. Okay..... Here's the big one -- I listen to the music of Amy Grant. :blushed:

On Pandora radio .... I.... I ..... I.... *gulp* ... I listen to channels Glee & Glee Holiday @ work.


----------



## Stallout (Aug 16, 2010)

Whew! Thought I was the only one!

Oh, and, I apologize for the image, Ill stop!


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

TV Shows: The Bachelor/The Bachelorette, Real Housewives of Blablablaa once.

Music: Some Taylor Swift songs, some Miley Cyrus songs.

Movies: None that I can recall right now.


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

shashastone said:


> My favorite tv-show is pokemon.This show is amazing and i really liked it a lot whenever i am watching it.


Personally speaking, I think _Monster Rancher _is much superior either to _Pokemon _or _Digimon.
_As for my _guilty _pleasure: _Sailor Moon, _ever since it appeared on (Canadian cable television channel) YTV in the mid '90s.
I still remember the English lyrics to its theme song. :blushed:


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

As stupid as this song is and as many "worst songs of all time" lists it makes, I think it's catchy and hilarious.


----------



## Hudson (Jan 26, 2010)

Falling Skies (TV)

It's a little emotion heavy for me. I would have liked it more if they focused more on the post apocalyptic survival side of things.

Anime Intro music.

Catchy. Pretty sounding female voices. Weird languages I don't understand. Win.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I honestly can't think of anything I'd call a guilt pleasure.


Except maybe some times of porn, but I don't think porn counts.




TheSeer91 said:


> jersey shore *hangs head in shame*















Who said:


> As stupid as this song is and as many "worst songs of all time" lists it makes, I think it's catchy and hilarious.


I love that song.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

avril lavigne's first album. xD man, fifth grade me thought that was the shit.


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan (Feb 19, 2012)

Metalcore is my favorite music genre. I don't try to hide that, but almost no one is okay with it. Even metalheads don't usually like that particular sub-genre. What I don't tell people is I also listen to bands like Silverstien and A Day to Remember. I watch anime a couple times a week too (literally no one I know in real life knows this fact. I plan to keep it that way.)


----------



## TallTales (Aug 4, 2012)

My guilty pleasures (on the top of my head anyway), are mainly tv shows. "Reality" tv shows at that, such as Steve Wilkos and food related ones like Top Chef.


----------

